# Advice re long term visa application for France



## KYA2

Hi, we plan to retire to France & have applied for the long term visa. Received application receipt in February - UK- and waiting for appointment at Consulate. We’re still confused about the application, and looking at health insurance (requirements of application) and confused about the SI form . We’ve already lost out on first property in France due to the delay of our house sale here. The whole process is very stressful, so any advice will be very welcome. Thank you.


----------



## ARPC

The health insurance you need to present is commonly sold, search for “Schengen visa health insurance” or “France visa health insurance” and you’ll find many options that meet the qualifications . The issuers give you a letter and attestation to present with your dossier stating that you have the required coverage, and will refund you in full if your visa is refused.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Have moved your query here to the France forum. It is a fairly common question and the "regulars" have lots of suggestions how to handle the health insurance requirement.


----------



## Crabtree

The S1 has nothing to do with your visa application.The S1 is provided by the UK to persons of state retirement age and basically confirms to the EU state where you are residing that the UK will pay health care costs.It will only be sent to a European address You should check with the DWP Overseas Health team if you are /will be eligible
For the visa health insurance you should do as ARPC suggests Once you have been in France for 3 months then you can apply for French health cover but this will take several months to sort out


----------

